# Proud Parents Showing Off Thread



## IanS (May 7, 2002)

About 7-8 months ago it was noticed that a lot of us on here were either expecting (or at least their partners were!!) or had just had little un's.

I think it was in a thread where people were discussing the merits of other cars within the VAG group that were more family friendly than the TT.

Well I thought it would be nice if we had a thread where people could basically show off, so I'll start the ball rolling  .

Please allow me to introduce Jack Alexander, born March 18th weighing in at 5lb 5oz. Now almost 4 months old and weighing 16lb (he likes his food, something he has inherited from me :roll: )










He has slept through the night only once but he is the happiest little thing (the picture is very very typical) and I can count on one hand the number of times he has properly cried.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

I'm showing off my 'baby' :










Luke - 18/09/96


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Is there a restriction on what you can show off?
I'm proud of my latest decorated bedrooms, my kitchen and , of course, my handsome young sons?


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

My little boy has his first birthday this Sunday.

He is Daniel Jack, was born on 17th July 2004 weighing 8lbs 4oz

Here he is in his current favourite place:

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/scott28tt/dsc01337.jpg

He started crawling 2-3 weeks ago, is on the verge of walking too, and his current favourite words are either 'Ba-ba-ba-ba-ba-ba-ba' or 'Wow'


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Oh well, if you insist... 

This is Fionnlagh Craig (it is the gaelic version of Finlay). He will be two on the 19th of August.

April 2005 - in a bubble car in the Alps
http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/brett/dsc_0220.jpg

June 2005 - at a wedding in Edinburgh
http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/brett/dsc_0096.jpg


----------



## IanS (May 7, 2002)

Lisa. said:


> Is there a restriction on what you can show off?
> I'm proud of my latest decorated bedrooms, my kitchen and , of course, my handsome young sons?


Lisa, you can show off what you like, but given that the title of the thread is "Proud Parents Showing Off Thread" it might be a tad odd if you put up a picture of your kitchen!!


----------



## IanS (May 7, 2002)

scott28tt said:


> My little boy has his first birthday this Sunday.
> 
> He is Daniel Jack, was born on 17th July 2004 weighing 8lbs 4oz


I almost got away with Jack Daniel until someone pointed out the obvious similarity to my favourite beverage and my wife vetoed it :?



BreTT said:


> This is Fionnlagh Craig (it is the gaelic version of Finlay). He will be two on the 19th of August.


Cool name, but a bit of a sod for the young lad when he starts trying to write his name for the first time!!


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

IanS said:


> Lisa. said:
> 
> 
> > Is there a restriction on what you can show off?
> ...


Pah!
How about a photo of a smallish child standing in my kitchen? 

I'm sure I could find one, I live fairly near the park.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

IanS said:


> Cool name, but a bit of a sod for the young lad when he starts trying to write his name for the first time!!


Aye but his Mum was keen. Her Grandfather was the last native Gaelic speaker on the Isle of Arran and she wanted to maintain the link. We call him Fionn, except when he's naughty then he gets the full treatment! We did consider the long term consequences, but he is Scottish and it is not that unusual up here...the name that is, not the Scottish bit...


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

17 months of joy


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Ah, Grandad looks proud! :wink:


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

Elliot - 10 & Michael - 6 [smiley=party2.gif] *today*
























anything I can do... they can do better....


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Poppy Lunam-Cowan (Yes, a PLC :roll: )

Born 29th March 2005 and was 15 weeks' old on Tuesday

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/kell/Poppy.stripes.small.jpg


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

Kell said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/kell/Poppy.stripes.small.jpg


looks like she's about to knock someone out!


----------



## raks (Sep 7, 2003)

Awww what cute babies so sweet. I feel so left out now no kids of my own to show off with. May they all grow up happy, proud and decent caring people.

Parents must be proud. Just hope they don't want the keys to your cars when they turn 17. ooo hang on thats what I did hehehhe.


----------



## purplett (Dec 9, 2002)

Hannah is 16. This is a modelling pic (no contracts yet :? - what a con)

Andy

ps - Jake is 14, but don't have a handy photo of him. Still proud mind you!

pps - why won't that photo display - ar$e


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Forgot about the modelling pictures!

Charlie, aged 3 in a magazine photo shoot. These photos were used for about 3 years to advertise a craft supplier in a parenting magazine  Here's one we made earlier!

These are the test shots.


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Imogen Claire - was 2 on Tuesday 









Aaron Jack - 10 weeks


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

My little Princess










and driving my other 'car' :lol:


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

The formal ones.............

Lucy 4 and Jack 3 last Friday

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/jactt225/Lucy%20lo%20res%20(Small).jpg http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/jactt225/Jack%20lo%20res%20(Small).jpg

And the fun ones at the beach last weekend..........

Covered in Sand!

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/jactt225/PICT2531%20(Small).JPG

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/jactt225/PICT2535%20(Small).JPG

Fab huh?

ok ok ok too proud - one last one............

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/jactt225/PICT2282%20(Small).JPG


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

And thankfully you got a good looking postman.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

actually - maybe someone is hiding something??

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/brett/dsc_0096.jpg

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/jactt225/Lucy%20lo%20res%20(Small).jpg


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

saint said:


> actually - maybe someone is hiding something??


Him or me?

Shudder to think - if this ^^^^ is the start of a beautiful relationship Brett and I could be fathers in law in a few years time. OMFG!


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

jacTT225 said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > actually - maybe someone is hiding something??
> ...


I don't think that is what he was suggesting....is Lucy a little shorter than you would have expected....? :roll:


----------



## che6mw (Nov 13, 2003)

Our offering ...

*Jacob, 8th June 2005*
http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/che6mw/Jacob05.jpg

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/che6mw/Jacob06.jpg

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/che6mw/Jacob07.jpg

Well worth selling the TT for (the TT can't wipe the dribble from my chin in 60 years time)


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Quite a few pics in this thread of kids doing things to make their parents proud. All mine does is the smelly/sticky things (out of each end) and sleep. Therefore the best picture of Ben has to be a sleeping one :roll:










but then again I do like this one from when he was a few minutes old:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

And I shall call her...Mini me.

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/kell/meandPop.jpg


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Kell said:


> And I shall call her...Mini me.
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/kell/meandPop.jpg


Which one's you Kell


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

The bald one...................................... oh...................doh....


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Well i havnt got any kids but i love my sisters as they are my own....And spoil them way to much.

My niece had her porfolio done the other day. So i thought id show off one off her photos


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> Well i havnt got any kids but i love my sisters as they are my own....And spoil them way to much.
> 
> My niece had her porfolio done the other day. So i thought id show off one off her photos


Jamie, get the boys round, she got done... the picture isnt even straight! :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

:lol: They wasnt cheap either.....Â£700


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> :lol: They wasnt cheap either.....Â£700


   Â£700 !!!!????? and she cant afford a vest :?


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Shes not paying for them.....some mug is :roll:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> Well i havnt got any kids but i love my sisters as they are my own....And spoil them way to much.
> 
> My niece had her porfolio done the other day. So i thought id show off one off her photos


I can see the family resemblance...shes got your pierced belly button! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

thehornster said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Well i havnt got any kids but i love my sisters as they are my own....And spoil them way to much.
> ...


For Â£700 you'd have thought the photographer would have told her that her shirt wasn't done up properly :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

More like he was pissed off she didnt open the rest of it. Cant help but think these photographers are pervy. My sister said the guy was fine but glad me or my brother in law didnt go. Didnt mind her having it done because it was what she wanted. 15 years old with dreams of being famous :roll:


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

My sis did it back in 1972...

http://www.magazine-empire.com/penthouse/1972/0572.jpg


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

That's the cover shot! What about the inside pictures?


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> That's the cover shot! What about the inside pictures?


I've only ever seen them once when I was a young boy (and shouldn't have seen them!) but she was Pet of the Month and they were fairly revealing


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I guess asking your sister to see her ..... errrmm pictures would be a little out of order. :lol:


----------

